# Array auslesen



## D@nger (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
habe folgenden Code:

```
Lieder_50 = new Array("21 Questions", "Candy Shop", "In Da Club", "If I Can't", "Just A Lil Bit", "Hate It Or Love It", "How We Do", "Hustlers Ambition", "P.I.M.P.");
     Lieder_em = new Array("em21");
     Lieder_dmx = new Array("dmx");
```

Um das erste Array in die Listbox einzulesen bediene ich mich diesem Code:

```
for (var i = 0; i <= Lieder_50.length-1; i++)
    {
      lied = new Option(Lieder_50[i], false, true);
      singles.options[singles.length] = lied;
    };
```

So, nun aber erscheinen aber in der Liste ALLE Einträge, sowohl die von *Lieder_50* als auch die von *Lieder_em* und *Lieder_dmx*.

Ich brauche aber doch nur die von 50cent.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## fanste (7. Juni 2006)

Das erscheint mir absolut unlogisch. Wie sollen denn die Titel aus den Arrays 2 und 3 in die Liste kommen, wenn du nur Array 1 ausließt?

Mit diesem Code klappt bei mir alles, wie es soll.

```
<html>

<head>
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
     Lieder_50 = new Array("21 Questions", "Candy Shop", "In Da Club", "If I Can't", "Just A Lil Bit", "Hate It Or Love It", "How We Do", "Hustlers Ambition", "P.I.M.P.");
     Lieder_em = new Array("em21");
     Lieder_dmx = new Array("dmx");
function test()
{
	for (var i = 0; i <= Lieder_50.length-1; i++)
    {
      lied = new Option(Lieder_50[i], false, true);
      document.forms['test'].elements['singles'].options[document.forms['test'].elements['singles'].length] = lied;
    };
}
</script>
</head>

<body onload="test()">

<form method="POST" name="test">
  <p><select size="1" name="singles" id="singles"></select></p>
</form>
</body>

</html>
```


----------



## D@nger (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
danke schon mal, stimmt der Code klappt auch wenn man ihn "alone" testet, aber wie sieht es hiermit aus?! Ich denke mal der Fehler liegt in der If-Funktion oder?

```
<script language="Javascript">
  
  
     Lieder_50 = new Array("21 Questions", "Candy Shop", "In Da Club", "If I Can't", "Just A Lil Bit", "Hate It Or Love It", "How We Do", "Hustlers Ambition", "P.I.M.P.");
     Lieder_em = new Array("em21");
     Lieder_dmx = new Array("dmx");

    function songs()
    {
     
     if (interpreten.options[interpreten.options.selectedIndex].text=="50Cent")
       entfernen();
    for (var i = 0; i <= Lieder_50.length-1; i++)
    {
      lied = new Option(Lieder_50[i], false, true);
      singles.options[singles.length] = lied;
    };
    
   if (interpreten.options[interpreten.options.selectedIndex].text=="DMX")
    entfernen();
    for (var i = 0; i <= Lieder_dmx.length-1; i++)
    {
      lied = new Option(Lieder_dmx[i], false, true);
      singles.options[singles.length] = lied;
    };
    
   if (interpreten.options[interpreten.options.selectedIndex].text=="Eminem")
    entfernen();
    for (var i = 0; i <= Lieder_em.length-1; i++)
    {
      lied = new Option(Lieder_em[i], false, true);
      singles.options[singles.length] = lied;
    };
....
```


----------



## D@nger (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
falls es jemanden interssiert:

```
<script language="Javascript">
  
  
     Lieder_50 = new Array("21 Questions", "Candy Shop", "In Da Club", "If I Can't", "Just A Lil Bit", "Hate It Or Love It", "How We Do", "Hustlers Ambition", "P.I.M.P.");
     Lieder_em = new Array("em21");
     Lieder_dmx = new Array("dmx");

    function songs()
    {
     
     if (interpreten.options[interpreten.options.selectedIndex].text=="50Cent")
     {
       entfernen();
    for (var i = 0; i <= Lieder_50.length-1; i++)
    {
      lied = new Option(Lieder_50[i], false, true);
      singles.options[singles.length] = lied;
    }
    ;}
    
    
   if (interpreten.options[interpreten.options.selectedIndex].text=="DMX")
   {
    entfernen();
    for (var i = 0; i <= Lieder_dmx.length-1; i++)
    {
      lied = new Option(Lieder_dmx[i], false, true);
      singles.options[singles.length] = lied;
      }
    ;}
    
   if (interpreten.options[interpreten.options.selectedIndex].text=="Eminem")
   {
    entfernen();
    for (var i = 0; i <= Lieder_em.length-1; i++)
    {
      lied = new Option(Lieder_em[i], false, true);
      singles.options[singles.length] = lied;
      }
    ;}
....
```

Lag an einer falschen If-Anweisung.


----------

